# CSS V1 Build



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Got started on my CSS V1s this weekend. I was out at my parent's place and dad has a garage c/w with most tools we need and, more importantly, better woodworking experience. 

Doing the main cuts:









Assembling Crossovers:









Crossover Sitting in speaker, binding posts installed and mock up of front panel:









Testing speaker crossover:









Remaining to do:
Braces, secure crossover (after a more final test), cut holes for drivers and ports, mount front panel, paint and finish.

Will post more updates when I push forward more, I plan to get in next week to finish. We had alot of MDF left over so we also did all the main panel cuts for a set of V2-T  May also develop those a little further next week if I have more time after completing the V1s.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Quick question for the driver mounting. I plan on picking up one of these jigs: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=40970&cat=1,43000,43001

I am borrowing a plunge router from a friend (need to confirm this jig fits, worst case I buy a router myself). Maybe I'm not picturing how this works completely but will I be able to cut a hole small enough for the tweeter and 2" port using this? The jig is rated that small but does the body of the router interfere with that?


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

You might want to stand the inductor on the front circuit bord on end and rotate it 90 degrees relative to the inductor on the rear circuit board. You cannot have those two inductors close together on the same magnetic plane - they will effect one another (mutual induction)


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder, I'll rotate one of those inductors up off the board 90 degrees from the other.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Update, realized I forgot order acoustic foam and damping. Considered finishing build without but decided I'd rather take the extra time and money now to make sure I really get these performing to their full potential. I've ordered the foam and decided to go ahead and order the V2T kit as well  I will start to develop the V2Ts a bit further in parallel and route out all the driver holes and then finish them together when the foam comes in. The V2Ts will replace my Adire Audio HE 10.1s and the V1s will go on PC duty for now. Once I move to a new place (hopefully in the next year) I will add a V2 for center channel and complete a 5.1 rig


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Is there any reason not to build the V2 MTM in a 0.5 cf enclosure and run it horizontally as a center channel? It seems like it should match everything else and have the traditional horizontal MTM center arrangement.

The way I am seeing the final setup is:
Front L/R: V2 MLTL
Center: V2 MTM
Surround L/R: V1
Rear (prob down the road): single V2 MTM or single V1

Does this look reasonable? Keeping in mind the V2 MLTL and V1s are already under construction


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Added an H-brace, borrowed a plunge router on loan and bought a circle jig, so should be good to wrap up now. Is this an acceptable way to mount the cross over? The inductors would be at a 90 degree angle from each other now.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Pretty much wrapped up  Just needs finishing and paint.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Painting (one more coat needed of the brown):


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

All painted up now. I tested the speakers tonight on my Cambridge Audio Azur 540A and was very pleased. The mids are among the best I have ever heard. Very nice imaging and separation. The bass hits surprisingly potent and deep for such a small speaker. I can't wait to see what the V2 ML TL can do but it almost feels like a shame to tuck these back in surround duty. 

Very happy so far. Thanks to Bob at CSS.


----------

